# Paw problem...Help please!!!



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Jake has been having problems with both of his paws on the right side. The skin around his pads looks very pink and it is red/brown crusty looking. First it was the front one, then it was better. Then the back one, which is almost back to normal. But now it is the front one again. 

We have been to the vet twice now. For the front paw the first time, she said she thought he had a cut in there and it was that color from him licking it (which I hardly ever see him doing). She gave us antibiotics, a topical cream, and had me soaking his paw in warm water and epsom salt. It seemed to be better after about two weeks. 

We went back to the vet for the back paw. No antibiotics this time, just topical cream (tritop), keep it clean, and soak it in warm water and epsom salt again. Well, now the back paw is better and front paw is looking bad again. I don't know what is going on. The vet tells me the crusty color is from licking. We just don't see him doing this very much to cause it to look that bad. I don't know why this keeps coming back. 
Has anyone had anything like this? Not sure if we should go back to the vet again, or keep soaking and putting the cream on. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I tried to take a picture.....











Any ideas??? It does not seem to be bothering him at all. I was with him all day yesterday and only saw him try to lick it once. He's still running and walking fine. I'm just not sure what else to do.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ouch - poor guy!

What type of diet is he on now? Seems odd that it's only on one side of his body.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

has he been anywhere where he could have stepped in de-icer or something similar?


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

He eats orijen six fish. Also grain free treats from Northern Biscuit Compamy. He's been eating both of these for months before the paw problems. I think he has an allergy to chicken. We haven't given him anything with chicken in it for at least two years and we try to avoid grains.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

No, he's mostly in our large back yard. I don't use any kind of chemicals out there. If we do walk anywhere, he has his dog boots on. The other two dogs we have are just fine. It's only Jake with the problem.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie has given her paw fur a lovely deep, rich cinnamon color from licking. Now at the new house, she has not licked her paws....not even once. I firmly believe she was either allergic to the grass or the carpet at the old house. I feel for you Angel, those are hard allergies to get rid of if that's the problem. Good luck........


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When he comes in from being outside you might want to check that area of his feet for snow balls. Mauser gets snow packed in there and I have to remove it.

If an area like that stays warm and wet it will cause bacteria to grow.

After soaking his feet make SURE to dry them very well and then put some Gold Bond Medicated powder in the area. This will help keep it dry and stop any licking.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max gets this. 

In addition to what has already been posted...

I actually use black tea for soaking to help kill yeast. 

For Max, it's bad at a certain time of year (contact allergy?) Or when he has beef in the diet. It seems to be aggravated if I don't clip his nails frequently enough (licking due to discomfort aggravates the other problem)!

There are certain autoimmune conditions that might cause this, but I would look first to yeast and allergies.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

We have the same issue here with seasonal allergies, and our boy's paw looks exactly like that. I use the Emu Wound Salve from Laid in Montana laidinmt.com, search for the wound salve

I put a thin coating on, and then cover up his foot with a sock, using medical tape to keep it on. You do have to change the sock after every trip outside when it gets wet, and I just keep a thin layer of salve on. It does contain an anti-fungal, and since our boys seasonal allergies are mold related, it worked wonders.

Our dog's paw healed up in about 3 days with this. Used on hot spots too, we love the stuff!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! I may try the black tea.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I can't see the picture, but Riley's had some pad issues. Are they coinciding with the booties? Could they be rubbing? (she had an issue with that and we put pet tape on when we put the booties on now to stop the rubbing).

Some other random ideas: Are you using a different type of floor cleaner? Could it be a reaction to any chemicals on the floor? or maybe salt coming off your boots and being on the floor?


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll look up the slave now. The medical tape on the sock is a good tip as well. Jake is great at getting socks off!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:When he comes in from being outside you might want to check that area of his feet for snow balls. Mauser gets snow packed in there and I have to remove it.
> 
> If an area like that stays warm and wet it will cause bacteria to grow.
> 
> After soaking his feet make SURE to dry them very well and then put some Gold Bond Medicated powder in the area. This will help keep it dry and stop any licking


Ditto what Lauri said.

We see this with Boss sometimes during the winter snow season and have also used Peneten Creme. Keeping the fur clipped between the pads helps as less snow clumps up that way.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Our boy Thor actually licked until it was even bleeding a little, it was deep in the pad and looked just like your photo, a very deep burgandy color and felt very hot.

Unfortunately, he must love the taste of the salve, which is why we used the sock. We had to use a thick, winter sock so his nails didn't cut thru. Tape right about the thick part of the paw, and a second tape up before his first joint, 2 rounds of tape will keep it on, Thor learned to pull it off with just one. He did not like the sock process at all, so I tried to make it fun and tell him he was Sexy Sock Boy, but he didn't buy it!


----------



## cmarin (Oct 20, 2011)

*paw infection?*

Did you find out what is causing this??? my pups looks exactly like that and I don't know what to use on it .... I know that going to the vet would be the best bet but I am hoping I can deal with it at home 

Thank you!



AngelJ said:


> Jake has been having problems with both of his paws on the right side. The skin around his pads looks very pink and it is red/brown crusty looking. First it was the front one, then it was better. Then the back one, which is almost back to normal. But now it is the front one again.
> 
> We have been to the vet twice now. For the front paw the first time, she said she thought he had a cut in there and it was that color from him licking it (which I hardly ever see him doing). She gave us antibiotics, a topical cream, and had me soaking his paw in warm water and epsom salt. It seemed to be better after about two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## KMorrison28 (Mar 26, 2012)

*need advice*

My 6 month old German Shepherd Nico is experiencing some issues with his paws, mostly his front left. My boyfriend and my house is all hardwood and since the day we brought him home he's had a hard time sitting and keeping himself up, and he's always walked a little funny around the house. More recently, we've been noticing his paws have increasinly been growing outward, his left paw more so than his right. He also is doing a lot of limping on that left leg. I didn't now if anyone with more experience with Shepherds have seen/heard of this. Also, if his paws seem normal or not, and if i'm just being a worry wart being a first time mom and all  Thank you..

**pictures of Nico's front feet are on my page's album...tried uploading them with URL but it doesn't show them.**


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here you go KMorrison - presenting, Nico:



















Those paws look odd to me, the seem very flat. Has he been checked by a vet?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Angel, my mixed breed gets something like that in between her paw pads. 

I think in the spring and fall, because the ground is so wet and she is long-haired, with lots of fur growing on the bottom of her feet, dirt and mud gets lodged and trapped in there without much of a chance to dry out, and it gets irritated/infected. 

What helps:

I trim out her paw hairs as much as possible
Wash out her feet and rinse very very well. 
Use an anti-fugal/antibiotic ointment prescribed by the vet.
Have her wear a booty to keep her from licking the wound, liking out the ointment, and keep the paw dry and clean. 

This is the dog boots she has:









They are the ruff-wear bark-n-boots.

The main thing is keeping her paws clean and dry (not easy, I know, especially here since the spring thaw lasts for so long). Trimming away as much fur as I possibly can really makes a difference.


----------



## nivlime (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi AngelJ, my 2 year old GSD Tintin is suffering from the same problem. He is such a sweet boy and it breaks my heart to see him suffer.

His paw wounds get treated with betadine and water solution followed by application of Nesporin powder.

In addition to that he is also taking antibiotics Ciprofloxacin tablets (500g) twice daily along with Cyclophosphamide tablets (50g) for his kidney twice daily. The situation doesn't seem to be improving. How is Jake doing? Have you found any treatment that is working for him and do you have any suggestion for me. Please Help.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy gets this every so often... look familiar? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/149704-black-scab-under-paw.html

She actually got it again on a few of her paws about a month ago. She'll typically get it once or twice a year, but it's no big deal at this point. It's caused by moisture getting trapped in there and yeast growing. Smells like nasty cheese.

I trim all there fur in there, so the paws can breath. I always dry when she's out in the rain or snow. It has to be completely dry at all times or this will happen. And last but not least, I apply lotrimin (anti-fungal) twice a day until it clears up. 

It usually takes a couple days until it starts clearing up and about a week before it's completely gone. Keep those paws dry and don't allow any licking.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Try Vetericyn! 
It kills fungus _and_ bacteria, and has worked miracles on some of our dogs and fosters here


----------



## nivlime (Jan 19, 2012)

*Tintin's Problem Please HELP!!*

Hi this is what my 2 year GSD has been going through. Please help.
Vets say the problem will be reoccurring and will take lots of care to keep it under control.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

nivlime that is a thread of it's own...repost this with more details in health section...age, vaccines, heartworm prevention, meds, FOOD, suppliments how long this has been going on...

But first have a look at this thread, especially link #72...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...11711-changes-after-being-switched-raw-3.html

Poor doggie I hope all that colouring around the wounds is iodine or the like


----------



## Jackpot (Dec 16, 2013)

My dog has the same problem from time to time and I use canesten cream for foot fungus. it works amazing


----------

